# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Besplatno savjetovanje o dojenju i platnenim pelenama u Splitu 21.5.

## puntica

*Besplatno savjetovanje o dojenju i platnenim pelenama u Splitu u sklopu 14. Dana volonterskog rada* 

Udruga RODA, već tradicionalno u sklopu 14. Dana volonterskog rada, imat će informativno-prodajni štand, i to* u subotu, 21. svibnja, u parku J. J. Strossmayera "Đardin", od 10 do 13 h.* 

Za vas smo pripremili besplatne edukativne brošure i neke od Rodinih proizvoda po povoljnim cijenama.  

Od naših ćete volonterki, u razdoblju od 10 do 12 h, moći dobiti *besplatan koristan savjet o dojenju i platnenim pelenama.*  

Rado vas očekujemo!

----------

